# SIG P238 Review



## photoman12001

I've had the P238 for a while now. I've carried it a lot and fired several hundred rounds through it. In short, it's the best all around pistol that I've found for concealed carry. You can view photos and the full review at my website, http://digitalperspective.org/SIGSauerP238.aspx.

I highly recommend the P238 if you need a highly concealable gun but don't want to sacrifice accuracy. Of course, as with any gun your mileage may vary.


----------



## Martywj

Great report, thanks for posting it. The range we go to has one of these as a rental, and my wife and I tried it out. We loved the gun and would both like to have one if they weren't so expensive(better than $600 at the range where we rented). We are not as experienced shooters as you but we found the same things you did as far as accuracy and the way the gun performed. We just using range ammo supplied by the range, but we no jam issues ar all.
Again thanks for the report, I enjoyed reading it.
Marty


----------



## photoman12001

*Prices*

Check around for better prices. I've seen the cheaper models (plastic girps, non-tritium sights) going in the mid $400s locally (in GA). I've seen a used one in good shape for $400 as well. The prices may come down as the pistols are out longer but they are SIGs so they do fetch a premium. I don't see a big used market emerging for them though. I think people will like them enough not to get rid of them in a large quantity. But that's just speculation on my part. I'm glad you at least got to shoot it.


----------



## LeeStreet

I bought one for $ 499., plus I received $ 100. in gift cards from Gander Mountain. I shot it for the first time last Friday @ the range. For my first time out, it grouped well @ 30 & 40 ft. It will need a lot more ammo ran through it before I cc it.


----------



## rimler

Great write up. Thanks for taking the time and sharing it with us.


----------



## doyle01

I got mine with nite sights and the ugly gray grips for 500 . I like those wood grips you have and thanks for the write up


----------



## cougartex

Great report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## VasSigmeister

Man what a pretty gun... I will definitely look into that when it is time to get a concealed carry weapon.


----------



## leifglock

Great write-up, one of the reasons I bought mine.  I have the Equinox, paid too much for it, but don't regret it one bit. I ran 80 rounds of FMJ and 40 rounds of JHP's through it a few weeks back and it performed flawlessly. I shoot it just as accurately and with the confidence of much larger pistols.


----------



## HidnSig40

*Man I want one*

I really want one of these. I have seen prices $598-$698.


----------



## HidnSig40

*P238 Holster*

I went to the High Noon website to try and find a holster for my P238 Equinox and I can not find the one that was mentioned in the review. I did find one that was for the P238 but it did not cost $35. Anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## leifglock

HidnSig40 said:


> I went to the High Noon website to try and find a holster for my P238 Equinox and I can not find the one that was mentioned in the review. I did find one that was for the P238 but it did not cost $35. Anyone have any suggestions.


Email them and ask. They have the best customer service.


----------



## photoman12001

*Holster*



HidnSig40 said:


> I went to the High Noon website to try and find a holster for my P238 Equinox and I can not find the one that was mentioned in the review. I did find one that was for the P238 but it did not cost $35. Anyone have any suggestions.


The holster I use that is in the review can be found on High Noon's site here Hidden Ally


----------



## Bald1

photoman120001,

I too enjoyed your review and the photos. Thank you.

In 1997 I made my first sortie into the world of subcompact / mouse guns with the acquisitions of a KelTec P11 and an AMT 380 Backup II. Neither ultimately proved completely satisfying as a BUG or warm weather carry. The P11's trigger reach and abysmally long and heavy pull (even post fluff 'n buff) didn't do much for me at all despite the total reliability it exhibited. Carry was great with the factory metal belt clip... still...... And the AMT, routinely trounced as a poorly built unreliable piece despite wide use by LEOs as a BUG in the 90s, lucked out to be one of the good ones. Both grip and thumb safeties solidly and securely functioned, and the weapon never failed to fire with any ammo I ran through it But here again a minor nit made it less than satisfactory for carry. I had to shift the piece in my hand in order for my thumb to reach the safety to snick it off. This troublesome situation induced a delay and unsatisfactory grip changes. Not good in a emergency backup piece.

I'm also no real fan of the 380. But when a super deal on a basic Nitron presented itself (sale price, plus first responder discount and free shipping to my local FFL) I jumped. Why? The controls are 1911-ish which is what my prime weapons have been for several decades. (As an aside this was something other weapons such as the Kahr PM9 don't have either.) I also figured a pocket 380 with good ergos would be better than the fatally compromised solutions I already had, including a 10+1 9mmP. So far I have not been disappointed. Accurate with ~300 rounds reliably through the pipe its a keeper. A couple of Mustang magazines re-profiled to match the factory Sig have worked out well. A RKBA leather pocket holster is on order (When I go IWB, I go with a good belt, holster, and a commander sized 1911 or chopped BHP. Not a mouse gun  ) And a set of Brazilian Cherry slightly oversize grips are inbound to replace the stock fluted plastic panels to round things out.

My youngest son has bigger hands and loves the P11 so it is now his. The AMT is still here but is basically retired and may find itself being sold.....
























_--Bob
DW CBOB + RZ45, Colt MKIV, CD EFS, P45C/T, BHP MKIII, FM M90, PT99AF, M681-1, 689, P238, MK678II_


----------



## Bald1

I updated the P238 photo shown above to reflect the new shoes I got for it. I really didn't like the appearance of the stock plastic fluted panels on my basic Nitron model P238 so I looked to see if anyone who had upgraded their grips would be willing to sell their factory G10, Blackwood, or Rosewood grips. No joy 

So I looked around and found these Brazilian Cherry stocks that were said to be slightly thicker than stock. They feel great in the hand and to my eye look much better than the plastic. 

The picture also better shows the Colt Mustang mags by Metaform that I re-profiled with a Dremel so that the lips matched those of the stock Sig magazine. They work flawlessly


----------



## recoilguy

I like the 238 good luck with the new gun!

RCG


----------



## Bald1

Whew! Yesterday the grips and today I received my RKBA pocket holster. Built with roughout leather facing my leg, this puppy is very very well done Kudos to Stephen!


----------



## XD40Colorado

photoman12001 said:


> Check around for better prices. I've seen the cheaper models (plastic girps, non-tritium sights) going in the mid $400s locally (in GA). I've seen a used one in good shape for $400 as well. The prices may come down as the pistols are out longer but they are SIGs so they do fetch a premium. I don't see a big used market emerging for them though. I think people will like them enough not to get rid of them in a large quantity. But that's just speculation on my part. I'm glad you at least got to shoot it.


I know this is an old thread, but DO NOT buy a USED Sig. Their lifetime warranty covers ONLY the ORIGINAL owner. Buying a used Sig, you are buying a gun without a warranty (bad idea)!


----------



## sailingwindward

*Cracks on Sig Sauer P238*

I recently found some cracks on my brand new Sig Sauer P238 HD model. Since Sig has a lifetime warranty I sent the P238 back to Sig Sauer 3 weeks ago for repairs. Friday I received my P238 back, and to my surprise the gun was NOT repaired, Sig Sauer did send me a letter stating:

"This pistol is well within factory specifications for fit function and finish
Function tested with no malfunctions"

BTW: This gun has NEVER been fired.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

are you sure they were cracks and not casting marks?


----------

